# Mentalist - Full Season Pickup by CBS



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6605842.html

"As expected, CBS has picked up a full season order of rookie drama The Mentalist."

This ones on the TiVo waiting till I have time to check it out....


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

That's great. I like this show a lot.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

So far so good. I'm keeping my SP too. This is one of the better new fall dramas so far. :up:


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Thumbs up here too, I like this show.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm really surprised to hear this. The show is just so-so in my opinion. I just keep watching because there is nothing else better on in that timeframe.

But I really can't stand the female lead's character and those weird faces she makes all the time. 

Guess it's just a poor copy of Psyche IMHO...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Me Likey.

Thanks CBS.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

Yay! Wife and I both watch this. Never seen Psych.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

speedcouch said:


> I'm really surprised to hear this. The show is just so-so in my opinion. I just keep watching because there is nothing else better on in that timeframe.


I'm surprised too, especially considering the number of episodes shown so far. Usually it takes several to get a good feel for audience loyality. I like it, but I'm surprised at the timing.

It is HARDLY a poor copy of Psych. It is a US copy of a British program that pre-dates Psych by quite a while. If anything, Psych is a poor copy of the British version of the Mentalist. The treatments are so different, I doubt either one is based on the other. They might all be based on the concept of Sherlock Holmes, the very observant detective.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I think Life does the outsider detective who tweaks the cops so much better.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bareyb said:


> So far so good. I'm keeping my SP too. This is one of the better new fall dramas so far. :up:


I watched the first episode last night. It took me a while to get it but by the end I was really happy. I have two more to watch.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I liked the first two, but I felt this week's episode was pretty bland and boring. Hopefully that doesn't mean they blew all their ideas on the first couple of shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Meh, another cop show. Is that all CBS can come up with these days? It's CSI-The Mentalist.

Eventually, like all other fads, the nets will kill the golden goose with too many of these. And 20 yrs from now, the cycle will start all over again.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I wasn't sure which "The Mentalist" thread to add this comment.

Is it just me? I want to scream to the writers, "Give Simon more lines!"

Simon Baker is the show. Last I checked he is the title character.

However, he doesn't get as much screen time as a lead character. It's like the writers think he is a supporting character and his female boss is the lead.

I didn't see a thread for last Wednesday's show but most of the time I was thinking, "Get Baker back on the screen." And when they get him in a scene, he only gets a few lines.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

speedcouch said:


> Guess it's just a poor copy of Psyche IMHO...


I cant even watch Psych any more. I am just so turned off by the complete self-centerness of the main character.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> Simon Baker is the show. Last I checked he is the title character.
> 
> However, he doesn't get as much screen time as a lead character. It's like the writers think he is a supporting character and his female boss is the lead.


Speaking of which... what the hell happened to Robin Tunney's face???


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

busyba said:


> Speaking of which... what the hell happened to Robin Tunney's face???


She is not very charismatic for all the screen time and close ups she gets. Especially when Mr Charisma Simon Baker is right there off camera. Pan, Mr. Cameraman to Simon, I'd rather even watch his reaction shot to her than watch her.

Is the show called The Mentalist or The Mentalist's Boss and Co-workers?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

In general, I like the show, but I think Simon is too smug/cocky.

Also, I keep wanting to call it "The Mental Case."


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> She is not very charismatic for all the screen time and close ups she gets. Especially when Mr Charisma Simon Baker is right there off camera. Pan, Mr. Cameraman to Simon, I'd rather even watch his reaction shot to her than watch her.
> 
> Is the show called The Mentalist or The Mentalist's Boss and Co-workers?


I'd be in favor of them killing off Robin Tunney's character (as was done to her on Prison Break, BTW) and recasting the role of the captain or whatever the job title is. (Maybe they could promote Grace, who is pretty easy on the eyes.) Robin is annoying and I'm just not buying the "chemistry" or "sexual tension" or whatever there is supposed to be between her and Simon.

If Life gets cancelled, they could bring in one of the actresses from that show.

Other than that, I like the show. I think it's a lot better than Psych, if that's what people are comparing it to. I wanted to like Psych, but it just seemed a little too smarmy or possibly cheesy to me - the show seems to want to be a lot funnier than it actually is.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

alpacaboy;6879146I think Simon is too smug/cocky.
"[/QUOTE said:


> Blasphemy, kind sir! I adore Simon Baker. Those twinkly blue eyes. That devil may care shy smile. Those golden locks. That sexy voice as sweet as honey.
> 
> Loved him in The Guardian. I even went to see Something New just to feast on the sight of him on the big screen.
> 
> Maybe it's a girl thing.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> I'd be in favor of them killing off Robin Tunney's character (as was done to her on Prison Break, BTW) and recasting the role of the captain or whatever the job title is. (Maybe they could promote Grace, who is pretty easy on the eyes.) Robin is annoying and I'm just not buying the "chemistry" or "sexual tension" or whatever there is supposed to be between her and Simon.
> .


+1 This is just what my husband and I thought after watching the first episode. He's great and they need to recast her role or kill her off. Zero chemistry on her own or with Simon.

I was wondering who the heck she knows in the biz to get this juicy role and all that screen time when there is a real star there.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Maybe she's supposed to start off all mopey and morose, and eventually his roguish charm and debonair twinkle will wake her up and she'll get all happy and loving and make him forget his poor dead wife and daughter.

Me, I just like to watch him outwit everybody. I also like to watch Amanda Righetti move, like I did when she was on "The O.C.", "North Shore" and "Reunion".


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Maybe she's supposed to start off all mopey and morose, and eventually his roguish charm and debonair twinkle will wake her up and she'll get all happy and loving and make him forget his poor dead wife and daughter.
> 
> Me, I just like to watch him outwit everybody. I also like to watch Amanda Righetti move, like I did when she was on "The O.C.", "North Shore" and "Reunion".


I don't watch The OC, North Shore or Reunion, but I did see The OC once, and remember thinking Wow, that girl, whoever she is, is drop-dead gorgeous. Now it's all coming together. It was the same woman who is drop-dead gorgeous in The Mentalist. I knew I'd seen her before somewhere (but was too lazy to find out her name and go to IMDB.)


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

TeighVaux said:


> Blasphemy, kind sir! I adore Simon Baker. Those twinkly blue eyes. That devil may care shy smile. Those golden locks. That sexy voice as sweet as honey.
> 
> Loved him in The Guardian. I even went to see Something New just to feast on the sight of him on the big screen.
> 
> Maybe it's a girl thing.


I'm with you, sistah!

He's the reason to watch the show. It'd be just another cop show without him.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Maybe they will "kill off" Robin the boss and promote Amanda to be the boss and Simon's foil.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

-1

deleted the season pass 3 weeks ago.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - boring...


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

justapixel said:


> I'm with you, sistah!
> 
> He's the reason to watch the show. It'd be just another cop show without him.


That's true, without Simon, I would not watch. How about CBS just saves money and has a reality show with just footage of Simon surfing and swimming outside his Malibu beach house?


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

I like this show. It's got a familiar feel. Oh, I don't know perhaps it's a modern Columbo.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Chester_Lampwick said:


> I like this show. It's got a familiar feel. Oh, I don't know perhaps it's a modern Columbo.


Hmm. We said that about Psych, too. 

Greg


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> That's true, without Simon, I would not watch. How about CBS just saves money and has a reality show with just footage of Simon surfing and swimming outside his Malibu beach house?


Unless Grace is dancing nude while he's swimming, I would no longer be a viewer.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> Unless Grace is dancing nude while he's swimming, I would no longer be a viewer.


I'm sure she could take a dip too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

speedcouch said:


> But I really can't stand the female lead's character and those weird faces she makes all the time.





busyba said:


> Speaking of which... what the hell happened to Robin Tunney's face???


Thank you both! I've been saying this since Robin Tunney was on Prison Break, and no one I mention it to sees it.

There is something very strange about her face - like she had bad reconstructive surgery or something. I too find it very distracting and I hope they replace her with someone the Mentalist can have more fun with.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

alpacaboy said:


> In general, I like the show, but I think Simon is too smug/cocky.


He's not smug or cocky. He's charming and devious and way too insightful for most of the human race. That is perceived as cocky to you then maybe you should watch Psych because that guy, now HE is cocky. 



Graymalkin said:


> Me, I just like to watch him outwit everybody.


:up: That is what the show is all about. I love it.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> There is something very strange about her face...


The edges of her mouth seem to turn down giving her a permanent scowl. Other than that, not too bad, IMNSHO.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Simon Baker is wonderful. He is the only reason I've even sampled this show. I'm glad CBS realized what they had in him and gave him another show.

Robin Tunney, otoh . . . is not. Nobody liked her on _Prison Break_ and people cheered when she was killed off. She doesn't seem to be gaining new fans here. Why does she continue to get work? She isn't much of an actress and is kind of annoying.

What's Paula Marshall up to these days? I know she's a show killer, but she'd be a better choice than Tunney. Actually, almost anyone would.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> What's Paula Marshall up to these days?


_Gary Unmarried_, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Paula Marshall is also sort of annoying, but on Gary Unmarried is finally cast as the person you DON'T want the hero to end up with. She is supposed to be annoying...and we immediately see why he is thrilled to be divorced from her.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

barbeedoll said:


> Paula Marshall is also sort of annoying, but on Gary Unmarried is finally cast as the person you DON'T want the hero to end up with. She is supposed to be annoying...and we immediately see why he is thrilled to be divorced from her.


Oh, baby, annoy me! _ Annoy me!!_


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Thank you both! I've been saying this since Robin Tunney was on Prison Break, and no one I mention it to sees it.
> 
> There is something very strange about her face - like she had bad reconstructive surgery or something. I too find it very distracting and I hope they replace her with someone the Mentalist can have more fun with.


Or, it's kind of a Tina Fey thing where she's had some sort of injury, but the reconstructive surgery was good enough that there are no scars. It just left her with some strange looks/expressions.

But even aside from the physical quirks, I just don't like her in that role. She's just such a downer.

Maybe I'm biased because of her looks, but I do think Grace deserves a promotion and would be good in that spot. There is already some playful tension, I guess you could call it, between her and Simon since she seems to be the resident person who is willing to believe in things (supernatural or whatever you want to call them) and he is the hardened skeptic. (Sort of like Locke and Jack on Lost, only different.) Plus, if Grace has a romance with the shlubby guy who likes her, that will be a snoozer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Maybe I'm biased because of her looks, but I do think Grace deserves a promotion and would be good in that spot.


I thought you were joking when you said that before, but I guess not.

So you're, what, insane?!? 

She's a rookie. Who doesn't seem to be any good at her job yet (her credulousness is always stopping her from seeing things).

I don't think they could sell that one, even in Hollywood! In the real world, it would be years if not decades before she got the job (even Tunney is probably way too young). In Hollywood, maybe fewer years, but years nonetheless. Nobody is going to believe that an early-twenties rookie is suddenly going to be promoted to run a high-profile unit.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought you were joking when you said that before, but I guess not.
> 
> So you're, what, insane?!?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am insane. I forgot that she's a rookie, but as you say, I never even bought Tunney in that role, and she's a lot older than Grace. And if we're bringing reality into this, would the CBI actually hire a "mentalist" in the first place and give him so much authority? Is having a hot, young captain (or whatever) any more out there than hiring a former TV psychic to solve crimes for you? I was joking a little, but was a little serious, too. Someone has to look out for the hot chicks in the world, and that person is me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Someone has to look out for the hot chicks in the world, and that person is me.


I hope they appreciate your dedication and sacrifice.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I hope they appreciate your dedication and sacrifice.


They never do.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I didn't even notice that there was a woman in this show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I didn't even notice that there was a woman in this show.


You are just the opposite of me. I didn't even realize women thought Simon was attractive until I read it here. (Now I know why my wife likes the show so much.)

I thought Simon was just your average mentalist and the show was about Grace.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

So wait, you guys are saying that things happen on TV that wouldn't happen in real life????


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I'll add "rakish" to the list of Simon superlatives.


----------



## mikkimoushkin (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohhh my gosh.
I was randomly google-ing The Mentalist, and when I read this I had to make a profile so i could add my 14 year old opinion to the mix...
I was reading down this topic thread and i can't believe how many people hate Lisbon, or should I say, Robin Tunney... 
I think her and Jane would be a good couple because of the fact that they balance eachother out well.
Overly cheeky and charismatic; and sensible, reasonable, slight bah-hum-bug...
He could possibly end up bringing the best out of this seemingly boring character. 
I personally don't find her annoying or boring, and i love the whole show and all the characters.  Especially Patrick. (Simon Baker is an Australian... I'm an Australian... I love him. )
So, for all the non-likers...
Please don't give the writers ideas...
I really don't want Lisbon, or anyone else, killed off.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Haha. Very nice bump.

Reading back through this entire thread again, it cracks me up how weird this place is. 

For the record I think The Mentalist is a very good show, on the back of Simon Baker, and Robin Tunney doesn't bother other than she is another female caretaker for a male protagnist in a cop/crime/serial type drama of which there are multiple similar shows to have come out in the last 2 seasons. At least in her case she has a few people working for her for the ridiculous idea of the CBI, unlike the protector on Eleventh Hour who seemingly is a solo rogue FBI agent and will go anywhere alone.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I have the whole season stored on my Tivo, I haven't heard too much buzz about the show, is it worth saving to watch at some point or should I just delete and save the space?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, I think it's worth saving to watch later. It's fun!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Athough Mentalist is not high art, and it's not the kind of show to get a lot of discussion here, I think it's well-made and has a somewhat compelling series arc. The main character is fun, with an edge at the same time (one of the best scenes was a few episodes ago when he talked about his views on revenge).

I say keep it!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It's a good show and my wife is in LOVE with the main character. Reminds me a lot of his other show. The Guardian. Not much buzz about that one either, but a good solid show week after week. I like his character in this new one even better. Definitely worth keeping. :up:


----------

